# Socialism in Action: Venezuela’s Water System is Collapsing



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 21, 2019)

And they stopped checking the water quality years ago. 

We had water systems in the early 1800’s in Capitalist America. 

Venezuela’s Water System is Collapsing


----------



## captkaos (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And they stopped checking the water quality years ago.
> 
> We had water systems in the early 1800’s in Capitalist America.
> 
> Venezuela’s Water System is Collapsing


Good ! Socialists don't deserve clean water!


----------



## WillPower (Oct 21, 2019)

Maduro is now almost too fat to walk while the people are eating their pets......ain't communism grand?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 21, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Maduro is now almost too fat to walk while the people are eating their pets......ain't communism grand?


Yep, it’s always the same. 1% live like royalty and the 99% get physically beaten for not starving to death fast enough.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 21, 2019)

What does Detroit and Venezuela have in common ...

 They are both won by socialist


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And they stopped checking the water quality years ago.
> 
> We had water systems in the early 1800’s in Capitalist America.
> 
> Venezuela’s Water System is Collapsing


Dimbocrap fake news?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Maduro is now almost too fat to walk while the people are eating their pets......ain't communism grand?


How many pets do they have so they can still eat them?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Maduro is now almost too fat to walk while the people are eating their pets......ain't communism grand?
> ...


Sounds like Southern Capitalism.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Your deranged postings simply validate the mental illness of Leftism.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And they stopped checking the water quality years ago.
> 
> We had water systems in the early 1800’s in Capitalist America.
> 
> Venezuela’s Water System is Collapsing



"Latin America"?  And I thought my OPs got buried in obscure rooms.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Here´s the truth about your propaganda:

Three million strays in Venezuela:
Haustiere hungern während der Venezuela-Krise

Interventionist propaganda is what you post here. Guaido just announced new action and your fucking propaganda toilet papers starts to shit more propaganda - in your face.
Venezuela News


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No food, no clean drinking water, government murders by the score. Democratic Socialism is grand. 

Venezuelan forces killed hundreds - UN


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Typical accusation by the other side of the UN medal. Accusations that occur, when the US targets a country.

Venezuela elected to Human Rights Council despite opposition


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That’s proof of what?  UN has Iran and North Korea on the human rights council, shitforbrains.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Better than the military-industrial complex. But no, you´re wrong.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Which university are you going to to teach you how to be that stupid?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 21, 2019)

Next up on the Express Line to Fourth-World Status: Cholera and Typhoid (a shared stop). Just like Mumbai...100 years ago.

Congratulations, Socialism!


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Trump Slammed the Military Industrial Complex and Advocated a Sovereign Syria • Stalker Zone


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 21, 2019)

Maduro is not a socialist and this is trumps fault ...or so I saw a clip from the view with rand paul 

The view host claimed Maduro was just a murderous dictatorship He was never a socialist ..socialist utopia ended the day Chavez died 

Ask any left wing retard how did maduros regime policy changes if any differ from Chavez ?
All you get is ...."I'm a women did you ever experience menstrual cramps  white man ? If not than be quite and accept the leftwing bat shit insane  destruction heading right for your dumb asshole ...please bend over for social justice  "


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Maduro is not a socialist and this is trumps fault ...or so I saw a clip from the view with rand paul
> 
> The view host claimed Maduro was just a murderous dictatorship He was never a socialist ..socialist utopia ended the day Chavez died
> 
> ...


Maduro is a man of the people. A bus driver who became president. They all love him and would die for him.


----------

